# Littmann 3200 Reviews



## MMiz (Jan 2, 2011)

With our Littman is offering a free Electronic Stethoscope for 14 days thread, I thought I'd create a central thread for all reviews of the Littmann 3200 reviews.

If you have it, what do you like about it?  What don't you like about?  What applications do you see it having in EMS?  I'd love to see actual pictures, videos, etc!


----------

